# Maus disconnected regelmäßig...



## infiniteral (22. April 2017)

*Maus disconnected regelmäßig...*

Hi,

ich habe eine R.A.T 7 von MadCatz welche mir immoment probleme bereitet.
Habe sie schon eine weile lang, hat immer gefunkt. Aber auf einmal spinnt sie! Oft wenn ich ingame bin oder am arbeiten, verbindet sie sich komischerweise neu und ich verliere für etwa 2-3 sekunden die maus (also ich kann sie nicht bewegen).

Ich habe schon ein Programm heruntergeladen: USBLogView... Das hat aber bisher nicht viel gebracht weil die Informationen recht simpel sind.


Irgendwelche Ideen?

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Caduzzz (22. April 2017)

*AW: Maus disconnected regelmäßig...*

Hi und willkommen,

USB Anschluss wechseln, dann weiter gucken.

Grüße


----------



## infiniteral (22. April 2017)

*AW: Maus disconnected regelmäßig...*



Caduzzz schrieb:


> Hi und willkommen,
> 
> USB Anschluss wechseln, dann weiter gucken.
> 
> Grüße


Schon versucht 

Ist ehr ein software problem...


----------



## theoturtle (22. April 2017)

*AW: Maus disconnected regelmäßig...*

Auch mal Hollao,

- zunächst würde ich erstmal versuchen einen Kabelbruch auszuschliessen. Wenn du dir dabei sicher bist ...
- kannst du das gute Nagerchen mal an einem anderen PC testen ?

USB direkt am Mainboard oder über Gehäuse verwendet ? 
USB2 oder 3 ? Mäuse sind sinnvollerweise am USB 2 anzuschliessen.

Wenn du der Meinung bist es sei ein Softwareproblem
- Software deinstallieren ?


----------



## infiniteral (22. April 2017)

*AW: Maus disconnected regelmäßig...*



theoturtle schrieb:


> Auch mal Hollao,
> 
> - zunächst würde ich erstmal versuchen einen Kabelbruch auszuschliessen. Wenn du dir dabei sicher bist ...
> - kannst du das gute Nagerchen mal an einem anderen PC testen ?
> ...





Ich verwende USB 3.0 habe aber auch schon über 2.0 probiert... Die Software (von der Maus) habe ich auch schon re-installiert.
Ich bin nicht sicher ob ich direkt am Motherboard dran hänge oder übers Gehäuse. Da es da aber nur eine kleinere "Port ecke" gibt, nehme ich an das dies das Motherboard ist.

Danke für die Antwort 

***kurzes update:
Ich habe es jetzt mal an einem i-Mac probiert und da schien es zu gehen... (habe leider nur noch Apple und keine Windows-Maschinen.


----------



## EvilCloud86 (22. April 2017)

*AW: Maus disconnected regelmäßig...*

Kann auch am Mainboard liegen. Meine Freundin hat das auch öfters an Ihrem ASRock board. Wir haben alles versucht ist einfach Sporadisch. Deswegen kann auch was an den USB anschlüssen vom Mainboard Chip sein.


----------



## infiniteral (22. April 2017)

*AW: Maus disconnected regelmäßig...*



EvilCloud86 schrieb:


> Kann auch am Mainboard liegen. Meine Freundin hat das auch öfters an Ihrem ASRock board. Wir haben alles versucht ist einfach Sporadisch. Deswegen kann auch was an den USB anschlüssen vom Mainboard Chip sein.



Na das wäre ja doof...
Also wäre ein neues Mainboard hier die Lösung (eventuell) ?


----------



## EvilCloud86 (22. April 2017)

*AW: Maus disconnected regelmäßig...*

wenn es daran liegen sollte ja. Wie sieht denn dein System aus?


----------



## infiniteral (22. April 2017)

*AW: Maus disconnected regelmäßig...*



EvilCloud86 schrieb:


> wenn es daran liegen sollte ja. Wie sieht denn dein System aus?



Ich bin mir mit meinem Mainboard noch nicht einmal sicher welches es ist. Obwohl ich den Desktop selbst zusammenstellte, ist es mir in Vergessenheit geraten welches board ich besitze.
Wie finde ich das denn raus?


----------



## theoturtle (23. April 2017)

*AW: Maus disconnected regelmäßig...*

Ein einfaches Tool wie CPU-Z liest alle gängingen Mainboards aus.
Den PC aufmachen und nachschauen ist allerdings auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------

